# Hemangiosarcoma - 3 weeks post surgery



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

We took our beautiful 9 1/2 year old girl to a local vet Jan. 29. She was drinking excessively and had just that day lost her appetite. Our hearts were broken that night for we learned that she had a tumor on her spleen that had ruptured and she was bleeding internally. The vet thought from the looks of the ultrasound there might also be something on her liver. He asked for permission to do emergency surgery. He removed the spleen and didn't see any evidence that it had spread. If he had it was recommended not to wake her from the anesthetic. 

The part that makes me very frustrated is that we had taken her to our one and only 24 hr emerg vet 2 1/2 weeks prior to this - Jan 12 (not the same vet where she had her emergency surgery) because she was lethargic and had a stomach that was firm to the touch. They did a full blood panel, urinalysis, X-rays and had no conclusive answer as to what was wrong. I think had an ultrasound been done this may have been caught then. 

She recovered very well from the surgery. She started chemo on Monday but we may not continue as although she is tolerating it fairly well from the research I've done I don't think it will give her much extra time particularly since the tumor had already burst before the spleen was removed. 

We have no human kids so she is our fur kid and we are devastated by the horrible fate she is faced with, but are trying to stay upbeat for her and are cherishing every minute we have with her, as we realize the outcome as bad as it was that night could have been much worse. The camera is also working overtime to capture as many memories as we can. 

This was Maddie the day after her surgery when we got to go visit her.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

She is just beautiful. I am sitting here in tears because my 11 1/2 year old girl who looks so much like yours is at the vet right now having an ultrasound and possible chest xrays due to similar symptoms. I know very well that it could be Hermangiosarcoma. It breaks your heart to see them unwell. I will be praying for your girl.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Maddie's Mom, my heart is breaking for you right now. We went through the same journey last year (Jan. 14-April 30) with our almost 13 year old Barkley. Like you Barkley's involvement was limited to the spleen, he recovered quickly from his surgery and he tolerated the chemotherapy very well. We had 3 1/2 glorious months with him until some other parts of his body started failing and we released him. While we aren't positive we think the chemo contributed to weakening that led to a total cruciate tear. Surgery obviously wasn't an option and his quality of life was greatly diminished. We think he tore his other cruciate on his last day with us. He also started suffering some severe nosebleed episodes which may have been allergy related or possibly a spread of his cancer. We approached the chemo decision that we would take it one session at a time and if he suffered side effects we would stop. He handled every one very well and we enjoyed wonderful days together. Barkley lived to walk and he walked until the end, when the cruciate tear robbed him of his passion.

I'm glad you are making many memories with your girl, taking photos and spending time with her. She knows you love her and have her best interests at heart. Please PM me if you have any questions you think I can answer. HUGS.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

magiclover said:


> She is just beautiful. I am sitting here in tears because my 11 1/2 year old girl who looks so much like yours is at the vet right now having an ultrasound and possible chest xrays due to similar symptoms. I know very well that it could be Hermangiosarcoma. It breaks your heart to see them unwell. I will be praying for your girl.


I'm so sorry you may be facing this cruel disease. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

Maddie's Mom and MagicLover

Both of your girls will be in my prayers!
I am so very sorry.
We lost our Snobear to hemangiosarcoma on March 27.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so very very sorry to hear that Maddie is going through this terrible terrible disease. Your story sounds so much like mine. I lost my girl Lucy on the 5th January this year too to the same disease. I am reliving all my pain while I read your post. 

Make the very best of your time with your girl. Take lots of pictures and feed her her favourite treats. If you can take her to her favorite places...I took Lucy to all of her favorite spots and it surely helped me to think that I did my very best for her, as I know you will too. 

Lots of prayers and hugs coming your watchful japan

Magiclover.... I am also sending you prayers and hugs as you wait for the results. 

Prayers to all 4 of you. 

Lucysmum.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maddie's Mom and Magiclover*

Maddie's Mom and Magiclover

Praying for both of your girls and for both of you.

Our Snobear, Samoyed, had bloat surgery on Nov. 27 and on March 27 because of an xray, sonogram, they did exploratory surgery and found that he had hemangiosarcoma on his liver. All of his tests were clear on Nov. 27 and we say goodbye to Snobear on March 27, while he was still under anesthesia.

My heart goes out to both of you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry that you are walking this path with your sweet girl. You are so right to stay upbeat with her as she is living in the moment. She doesn't know she has cancer or is sick, so she doesn't have the foreboding that humans have. You all will be in my prayers.

Chris, you will stay in my thoughts and prayers too. I SO hope this is not the dx.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry that you and your beautiful girl are going through this. I am sending many prayers.


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

Prayers coming from Ga. This cancer is just plain evil. Maybe some day they will find a way to prevent it.
Bonie&Buddy


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so so sorry you have to deal with this. Maddie is beautiful. We went down this path with our Pete. He was also 9 1/2. He did well with the surgery to remove his spleen even though his tumor had ruptured. We only had 2 more weeks with him as he began to have seizures. They got so bad that we could see his quality of life was at an end so we let him go. It has been 5 years and it still hurts! Do take lots of pictures and enjoy every minute. I am sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry you are on this journey. We lost our Tasha to this cruel disease in June. I wish you many more happy years with your beautiful girl. Please know you all are in our thoughts and prayers. Give Maddie a big hug from us. She is a beautiful girl!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

magiclover said:


> She is just beautiful. I am sitting here in tears because my 11 1/2 year old girl who looks so much like yours is at the vet right now having an ultrasound and possible chest xrays due to similar symptoms. I know very well that it could be Hermangiosarcoma. It breaks your heart to see them unwell. I will be praying for your girl.


I am hoping for only good news for your girl.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I had always heard about Hemangiosarcoma being rampant in Goldens but until we were a statistic ourselves never realized how many beautiful dogs are afflicted by this disease and how horribly aggressive it is.

Right now you'd never know she was sick. She is loving her walks, occasional play time with her stuffed toys and has a voracious appetite so that is all good to see right now. I wake up every morning and have to remind myself she is terminal because it's certainly not evident by looking at her. 

She is being doted on and spoiled and that's all that matters now I guess.


----------



## Jo's Goldens (Jan 23, 2009)

So sorry you are going through this. Sending prayer for you and Maddie. She is such a sweet looking girl.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

gold4me said:


> I am so so sorry you have to deal with this. Maddie is beautiful. We went down this path with our Pete. He was also 9 1/2. He did well with the surgery to remove his spleen even though his tumor had ruptured. We only had 2 more weeks with him as he began to have seizures. They got so bad that we could see his quality of life was at an end so we let him go. It has been 5 years and it still hurts! Do take lots of pictures and enjoy every minute. I am sending good thoughts your way.


I'm so sorry you only had 2 weeks with Pete after his surgery. Time is so precious that we aren't taking any for granted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maddie's Mom*

Maddie's Mom

I am so very happy for you that she is enjoying life - that is so wonderful.
I know you will treasure every moment with her and take lots of pictures!

When my Smooch was sick, she was coughing up blood, I slept on the couch in the family room with her every night and before Smooch got very ill, she and I used to walk every morning-just the two of us. I treasure those memories now.

I will pray for you and your girl!

P.S. We just lost our Samoyed, Snobear, on March 27 to hemangiosarcoma and another Male Samoyed we had named Gizmo-I suspect he had hemangio, too, so I think it's all breeds.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

It is so sad to see that in just the few replies on this thread there are so many other beautiful Goldens that have succumbed to this nasty cancer so very recently. I'm sorry for all of your losses.


----------



## tuckerbailey (Feb 3, 2011)

Maddies mom..
First...terribly sorry to hear of this diagnosis. I am a new member to this forum and my wife and I lost our best boy Tucker to this disease at 10+ years...He was diagnosed Last July and fortunately we had a great 200 extra days with him as we lost him exactly one month ago. I have not posted a tribute to him but will do so in the next few days....As you, I opted for chemo also, Tucker did well with it other than a bout with "dry-eye" from antibiotics. As you had mentioned also I am now convinced that chemo is ineffective for even extending life. I believe the stats (which I researched the heck out of) are skewed simply because you are likely to opt for chemo if the cancer seems to be confined at the time. The statistics on longevity seem not to take this into account. It is of course a very personal decision.

Again, i am terribly sorry for the diagnosis on your beautiful girl...i hope she can survive a long time with this disease.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Maddie's_Mom said:


> I am hoping for only good news for your girl.


 
Thank you for your concern for my Magic when you are having such a hard time yourself.

At the moment they have not found any masses or fluid in her abdomen. She is anemic, her pancreatic levels are elevated and we are waiting on some results for that. The said her spleen is slightly enlarged but that could be from the anemia. She has strange lesions popping up on her skin so they have taken one to be biopsied. They are not sure what it could be at this point. I am going to pick her up shortly and hoping they figure out what is happening soon.


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear your news. Two weeks ago we lost our beloved Duncan to the same disease.

He had slowly been having a diminished appetite, and losing weight since the summer. Early on he had blood work and everything was normal. They then did xrays and everything looked fine. We went for many tests he got worse, but everything was normal. In late January I finally pushed for an ultrasound and then we received the news liver and spleen tumors, probably more elsewhere.

Of course I questioned myself should we have done an ultrasound in June? The vet tech said this to me "we tested for what we thought he had a chance of recovering from"
She said if we had opted for treatment over the summer, she truly believes his outcome would have been the same. This particular cancer is just that aggressive. She said yes there are those 1 in 100 dogs that live an additional year, but for most it's 3 months.

Everyone has to make a correct choice for their dog, none are the same. I am thinking of you and wishing you the strength no matter what your decision. This is just a horrible disease, and our breed is just so prone to it.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Maddie's_Mom said:


> Right now you'd never know she was sick. She is loving her walks, occasional play time with her stuffed toys and has a voracious appetite so that is all good to see right now. I wake up every morning and have to remind myself she is terminal because it's certainly not evident by looking at her.
> 
> She is being doted on and spoiled and that's all that matters now I guess.


I could have written the exact same thing during my Barkley's battle up until the very last few days. He did remarkably well, wanted to walk longer than we thought was good for him, and just acted like he was a happy healthy dog. When his time came it was evident: he was lame. It was a terrible cruel irony that a dog that lived to walk was denied this passion in the end. I knew when the vet told me of his total cruciate tear diagnosis with tears in her eyes his journey was over. As it was my husband was out of the country and we needed to wait for him to get home. 

A couple of suggestions that may or may not be helpful:

1. You might want to talk to your veterinarian and let them know that you don't want them to sugar coat any downturns in your dog's condition. That was very important to us they they realize we didn't want to try every conceivable last minute option to prolong his life if he was suffering or in pain. In the end his regular veterinarian delivered the news with tears knowing how devastated I would soon be. I respect her for being totally honest with me. His onco vet, in the same practice, also told us he felt it was time when I spoke with him the next day to make the arrangements to release him. 

2. If you haven't heard about it already, there is a chinese herbal supplement called Yunnan Paiyao (aka Yunnan Baiyao) that is very helpful in stopping little bleeds that pop up during a hemangiosarcoma battle. We found out it works when Barkley started having nosebleeds right before the end. Do a search on this forum for a couple of posts/threads about it. You can get it from a holistic vet or by mail order.

3. There is a yahoo group dedicated to hemangiosarcoma--the Sumner group. It has some added support and suggestions to help our hemangio dogs live the rests of their lives with comfort.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I"m sorry that you're going through this, I lost my Daisy in June from hemangio. I pray that Maddie has a lot of happy time left with you. She is beautiful.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

We lost Sagebrush to this cruel disease and he had only just turned 8. We were treating him for seizures and several vets had seen him without a successful diagnosis. When he totally collapsed we brought him to the emergency vet who performed an X-Ray. Sadly, we returned home with an empty collar. 

You have a lovely and dignified lady and I hope that you have some quality time to enjoy each other.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Your Maddie is gorgeous and I hope you can have more quality time with her.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for Maddie's diagnosis. Prayers for both of you that you have many more days to make beautiful memories.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maddie's Mom*

Maddie's Mom:

Praying that your girl, Maddie, and you are o.k. and have many more wonderful days.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

We made the decision last nite not to proceed with today's chemo session and have decided to just let her enjoy whatever time she has left. We feel the decision was the right one for her and for us, but of course every situation is different. She was feeling so lousy on the first set of chemo pills (Cytoxan) that finished on Saturday nite. Sunday and Monday she was a completely different dog - like her old self and we decided that was the Maddie she deserved to be, for as long as was possible. 

Jean_NJ, DaisyGolden and bioteach I'm sorry to hear you've all had personal experience with this wicked disease. I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy. 

Dallas Gold, thanks for your suggestions, especially about the Sumner Foundation. Spent some time searching around that group last night and am sure I will be spending alot more time there in the days to come.

Thanks to you all for your well wishes...


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about Maddie. I totally understand how you are feeling and what decision to make for the best. You have made the right decision for her and for your family. 

I lost my Lucy 7 weeks today to this awful terrible disease. 
Love your girl up and give her allher favourite treats. 

My prayers are with you


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Sending prayers that you and Maddie can share more good days together. I lost my beautiful Gunner to this awful cancer at age 7. Thinking of you during this tough time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maddie*

You made the right decision for Maddie to enjoy the time she has left!
Spoil her rotten, spend lots of time with her and feed her whatever she likes and take pictures.


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

Maddie's_Mom said:


> We made the decision last nite not to proceed with today's chemo session and have decided to just let her enjoy whatever time she has left. We feel the decision was the right one for her and for us, but of course every situation is different. She was feeling so lousy on the first set of chemo pills (Cytoxan) that finished on Saturday nite. Sunday and Monday she was a completely different dog - like her old self and we decided that was the Maddie she deserved to be, for as long as was possible.
> 
> Jean_NJ, DaisyGolden and bioteach I'm sorry to hear you've all had personal experience with this wicked disease. I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy.
> 
> ...


I know how hard it is but truly make the most of the time you have left. The last few weeks with Duncan were bittersweet, but it gives me comfort to know I did all I could to make him as happy and pain free as possible, and that he knew he was loved.


----------



## shamrock0719 (Nov 1, 2010)

Maddie's Mom; I have just been reading your thread, what a beautiful dog! Canine cancer is so terrible, I lost both my golden's to cancer. My 8 year old, Shamrock(June 2008) to hemangiosarcoma and my 2 year, Sunnie to T-cell lymphoma in Oct 2010. I know that you have faced very tough decisions. When Sunnie's condition turned for the worse, I was offered other types of chemo, but Sunnie kinda let me know that this was the final phase. So I made the decision to stop her chemo and then at last, put her to sleep. I miss her everyday but I know she is in a better place. I pray that you and your girl have peace and love together!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maddie's Mom*

Checking in on Maddie-Prayers continue.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for checking in on us. Maddie is actually doing very well right now (5 weeks post surgery). If we didn't know better you wouldn't think she had this horrible cancer. She's eating like a horse on the cancer starving diet we are feeding her, she's playing with her toys, and enjoying her walks. It has all been so wonderful to see, I'm not sure how long she'll be able to maintain this state but we are just thankful for everyday that she does. 

This was her late last week keeping watch for the mail carrier coming down the sidewalk in case he might bring her a treat, with her tail wagging








[/IMG]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maddie*

It makes me smile SO MUCH to see the picture of Maddie looking over the fence!!

Maddie reminds me of my Smooch!!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Aww bless her. I'm so glad she is feeling well and enjoying each day!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so glad Maddie is doing so well and I absolutely love that picture.
I'll keep you all in my thoughts and prayers for continued good days.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maddie*

I love the fence picture of Maddie!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What a beautiful girl and wonderful photo showing her full of life! I know you are cherishing these days and spoiling her like crazy. Continued prayers and good thoughts for you all.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I also lost my golden from hemangiosarcoma so I understand how you feel.It was discovered on a wednesday and she was PTS,on the friday cos she was bleeding,to death.You are in my prayers,L


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

A gorgeous photo of a gorgeous girl. God bless her and you.
All we can do is appreciate every moment with them, as hard as it is. We got 7 weeks with selka after his osteosarcoma diagnosis.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

What a beautiful girl just love her all you can.

My Meg had her spleen removed at 10 years old and lived for nearly another 3 years and was so happy and naughty and knew she could get away with been naughty :uhoh:


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

When our 12 year old irish setter was diagnosed with bone cancer at age 12 we had to make toughdecision--amputate right then or lose him for sure. But at his age, alrthritis in his shoulders, we decided to just forgotr treatment scept for tlc

for exactly 10 weeks we crammed in as much spoiling as possible. I he had always been papmered and loved and spoiled, but i think he got more of that in his last 10 weeks than in his first 12 years. We even let him eat all the doggy no-no food that he wanted to it. I was just thankful for the time i had with him.

My golden girl kaycee thrw up the morning of may 23, 2008, i took her to the vet, he felt a mass in her lower stomach, and prepared for surgery. I knew in my heart she was not coming home and i took my camera in and he took some pictures of kaycee and i right before surgery. 

She died just about 48 hours after the surgery in icuy. Hers was a very, very rare cancer, a gastrointestional stromal tumor aqccording to the histopath report. She died in icu as i held and only her ahes came home.

Hopefully you will have several more years with you befoled one, and i say do all the pampering and spoiling possible . You will never regret it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maddie*

Just checking in on Maddie and you.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

She's still having good days...we're doing special trips to some of her favorite spots on the weekends and she's had some special visitors come to see her. 

Maddie is our first dog so I haven't yet had to walk this path. Thanks for the good wishes and positive thoughts, I know there are many of you who have so recently lost a dog of your own as well so I appreciate your support.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

HovawartMom said:


> I also lost my golden from hemangiosarcoma so I understand how you feel.It was discovered on a wednesday and she was PTS,on the friday cos she was bleeding,to death.You are in my prayers,L


So sorry to hear you lost your Golden so quickly. I do realize the situation could have been much worse for Maddie so I'm thankful for the weeks we've had so far.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

maggie1951 said:


> What a beautiful girl just love her all you can.
> 
> My Meg had her spleen removed at 10 years old and lived for nearly another 3 years and was so happy and naughty and knew she could get away with been naughty :uhoh:


Wow, 3 years - that's amazing, if only Maddie could beat the odds that are stacked against her. She's due to celebrate her 10th birthday on May 7...


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so glad to hear Maddie is having good days. I am sending prayers for many more to come. Give her a hug from her cyber auntie in japan. 

((((hugs))))


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maddie's Mom*

Praying hard for you and Maddie!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Sending good wishes for many more good days with Maddie. Love the picture of Maddie on the fence. Such a beautiful girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Good morning*

Good morning to Maddie and her Mom!!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Maddie's had another couple of good days. I took a holiday day from work yesterday and took her for a really long walk as the weather has finally warmed up some here. She enjoyed herself and it was great to see.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

So glad to hear that Maddie is having good days with you. I wish you so many more.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm so happy that you were able to take a long walk with your girl and that she's getting to enjoy life. I hope there are many more days like this to come.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maddie*

So glad that you and Maddie had a NICE WALK!
KEEPING Maddie and you in my prayers.
Walks and Brushing were some of my favorite things with my Smooch!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maddie*

Checking in on you and Maddie.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope Maddie is still doing well, and taking long walks!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for checking on her...she continues to do well. We went for a nice outing to the park today and she had so much fun. She's running and wanting to play just like she always has, it's so great to see her like this.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so happy you are able to take these walks together! Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maddie's Mom*

Maddie's Mom

I am so happy that Maddie is enjoying-that is so wonderful!!!!!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Although I haven't posted, I've been following. When I noticed some new posts I hesitated to check. I'm so glad that Maddie is continuing to do well. Bless her heart. I love the picture of her wagging her tail at the fence.  Even though it's a still you can see that tail wagging, it's such a blur!

She's a beautiful girl and I pray you have many more days and months with her.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Maddie is now 43 days post surgery and still going strong. Every night before I go to sleep I tell her all the reasons that I'm so thankful for her and I ask her to give us "just one more good day" and so far she's been able to do that...for how long her body will be able to keep that up of course we don't know but we'll take whatever we can get.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maddie's Mom*

Maddie's Mom

We are all gratefu,l too, for every wonderful day you get with to share with your Maddie.
I am praying for her every night. We all really only have today.


----------



## shamrock0719 (Nov 1, 2010)

So happy to hear your golden Maddie is feeling good and Praying that you have many more "good" days with her.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Haven't been online much, but read all of your Maddie's story tonight. She is beautiful, love the picture of her on the fence. I will be praying for so many more wonderful days together with your very special girl! Enjoy each and every moment, as they are just so precious. You are so loved sweet Maddie.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I also pray that Maddie continues to enjoy good days with you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maddie*

Just checking in on Maddie and her wonderful Mom!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Hope Maddie is having another wonderful day.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so happy to read that Maddie is still doing well. Give her a big hug and kiss for me.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Good news that Maddie is continuing to do well. Keep it up girl. We are all praying for lots of good days.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Another good day. The temperature really warmed up here today so we went for a big walk. I ran into a lady and her dog in a park we walked through and Maddie got all excited and wanted to go visit her dog and the lady asked "Is she a puppy" and I smiled and said "no, she's almost 10" so it's obvious her zest for life is still there


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I love that picture of Maddie!! I'm praying as well that you continue to have many more good days with her!! I hope your girl continues to defy the odds:crossfing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maddie*

I LOVE THAT PICTURE OF MADDIE!!
WHAT A beautiful girl-so glad you two had a great day!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She's beautiful, I am so glad she's still going strong.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow!! What a fantastic picture of Maddie. I am so glad to hear that she is doing well.

lots of Hugs to Maddie


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Maddie is just stunning and that photo is gorgeous. I'm so glad you both are having such good days together.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maddie*

I just LOVE THE PICTURE OF MADDIE-God Bless Her!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so glad Maddie is doing well and acting like a puppy. It makes my heart smile.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Today is 7 weeks post surgery and she's still doing very well. We were hoping for a few good weeks with her so the fact that we've hit week 7 today and she's still feeling as good as she is makes me so thankful for this time.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I pray your beautiful girl continues to do well and enjoy life. That is a very lovely picture of Maddie.


----------



## Mandie (Feb 16, 2011)

Sending warm thoughts your way


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maddie*

Glad to hear that you are enjoying more time with Sweet Maddie!
I pray for her everynight.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

So glad to hear Maddie is continuing to do well.

Hugs and kisses


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maddie*

Good Morning to Maddie and you. Hope you have a great day.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm so happy that Maddie continues to feel well! I will continue to pray for you both.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so happy you are enjoying Maddie 7 weeks post surgery.  I hope you have many more good days together. :crossfing I'm also hoping you'll post more beautiful photos of her. :crossfing


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

The end of day 52 and all is well with Maddie. Thank you for continuing to send your well wishes her way. All the positive energy is definitely appreciated!!

Here's a few more recent pics. In the first one she had just come in from rolling around in the snow and in the other she had just finished gnawing on Lamb Chop's ear and was taking a break.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so glad that you posted these pictures of beautiful sweet Maddie! She has the sweetest face. Can't tell you how wonderful it is to hear that she's continuing to do so well. Will continue to keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maddie*

So glad that Maddie is so happy!!! 

She is SO BEAUTIFUL!!

It is so wonderful to hear she is doing well!!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I"m really happy that Maddie is doing well, Jenny and Sailor send lots of doggie kisses her way.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Such a sweet girl! Happy to hear she continues to thrive. It is funny to see Lamb Chop intact. The day Ruby got her Lamb Chop it was torn to shreds.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maddie*

I just LOVE THE pic of Maddie and Lamb Chop!!

I don't think Tonka and Tucker have one toy that is "in tact!!"

I gave up buying stuffed toys for them!!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Keep feeling good Maddie!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Prayers and healing thoughts coming your way. So very sorry. Hoping for the best.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maddie*

Have a wonderful day, Maddie and Mom.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just wanted to tell you that I continue to follow Maddie's progress! Every time you post an update, we're celebrating for you two!! I'll continue to keep you both in our thoughts and prayers that Maddie has many more good days, months and years to enjoy with you!!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so happy to see that Maddie is still doing well. Give her a little kiss from me.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Love the pic. What a pretty lady you are Maddie. 

Please keep the good updates coming. 

Hugs and kisses


----------



## benny (Mar 25, 2011)

i am so very sorry to hear about that i totally understand your pain my dog was just diagnoes with an enlarged spleen as well and he is only 7 it is devestating. i actually have a labrador but i am looking everywhere for answers. to what i can do next.
in the labforum i belong to i heard someone else say they stopped chemo after 3rd treatment because their dog went downhill fast and it didnt seem like any quality of life for their dog. it is so hard such a horrible decission.
i read somewhere on the internet where a vet in CA suggest screening for this cancer starting at age 7 which to me makes sense because if it is caught early they have a better chance. i lost my german shepard 12 yrs ago to this and we didnt detect it until it was too late. his belly blew up really big and they took a surrenge and all they drew was blood so they opened him and it was all in his abdomen it also bursted he bled to death and we never woke him up from the surgery. we had a horrible vet that missed all the signs for MONTHS!

I will keep you and your maddie in my prayers


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Today is 8 weeks since her surgery. This is a number we weren't sure we were ever going to see so of course are very thankful. We took her to her favorite off-leash dog park for some fun today and she loved every minute.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Maddie sure is a beautiful girl!! Can't tell you how pleased that we are here that she continues to thrive!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Maddie looks wonderful!!! Hoping she continues to have many good days.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Maddie is such a beautiful girl and the joy in her eyes in those eyes is priceless. Here's to many more good days to both of you!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Maddie looks wonderful and happy. Enjoy every minute with her and spoil her rotten. She's a beautiful girl!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maddie*

Maddie looks gorgeous in that photo!

Can't tell you how happy I am that Maddie is doing well!! Glad she went to the park!!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm thrilled to hear that Maddie had a great day at the park. Keep it up sweetheart!


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

So happy to see that Maddie is thriving. Here is to many more playdates in the snow.


----------



## shamrock0719 (Nov 1, 2010)

Maddie looks wonderful and happy! I know you are enjoying spending time with her! She is so lucky to have you in her life. Awesome!


----------



## joysgirls (Oct 16, 2010)

That is so wonderful !! --I am so happy she is doing so well. She is beautiful!! I think you were lucky, we didn't know our 12 1/2 yr old Phoebe had hemangiosarcoma until it was too late and it had spread to her liver. Surgery was not an option at that point and we only had her for 2 more weeks. Just take one day at a time and treasure it as I am sure you do. Kisses to that furry face!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maddie*

Stopping by to say hello to Maddie and her wonderful Mom!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Maddie is still doing very good. Thanks for checking in on her.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

So glad that Maddie is doing well. 

Hugs to you both


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Good Girl Maddie! You keep on doing well so your Mom will post more beautiful photos of you for us to enjoy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maddie*

I am doing the HAPPY DANCE for sweet Maddie!
Please hug and kiss her for me.
Maddie and you are in my prayers each night!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maddie*

Hi, Maddie's Mom and Maddie:

Checking in on you two beauties!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I missed this thread before, but am delighted to see your Maddie doing well. She looks like a female version of my Joker, who has similar curls.

Dogs can do well without a spleen, as my Charlie has demonstrated over the last 5+ years. 

Sending healing energy and prayers for Maddie and hugs for you,
Lucy


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

How is Maddie doing?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maddie*

Praying for Maddie and you.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi and thanks for checking in on Maddie.

It's been 11 weeks now and she's still feeling good. She had an ultrasound today to see if things are going as well on the inside and the news is YES! The doctor said he saw nothing concerning on the ultrasound at all. The liver margins were good and there wasn't anything he was worried about. He was very pleased at how well she is doing as of course are we. We had hoped and prayed for news like this today but to actually hear the doctor say them out loud and have it be true was AMAZING.

He suggested she come back in 3 months for some blood work on the liver and if those results give him any cause for concern he would do another ultrasound at that time. 

We are over the moon that she is doing as well as she is. We realistically expected just a few weeks with her when we decided no to the chemo and here we are now. While I know she can't go on this way forever we will take each and every day she can give us, while still having a good quality of life. The doctor said again today words we have been trying to live by...don't think of her as being sick, live each day to it's fullest as it's a gift.

Just a few more weeks till her 10th birthday and what a celebration that will be.:

Christine & Maddie


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

That is AMAZING news! Sending thoughts and prayers that precious Maddie continues to beat the odds.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so thrilled to hear the great ultrasound report on Maddie! 

I hope Maddie continues to do very well! Take a lot of photos on her 10th birthday! We want to attend virtually!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So happy that you have more time with her!.Dont for get to take some pixs and for her B-Day spoil her!.
I wish I had been that lucky,with my 10yr old golden(Don't worry,not jealous,just happy,for you).She died of the same cancer so I know what you're going through.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Christine*

Christine

I am so very Happy to hear that Maddie is doing well and enjoying life.

Take lots of pictures of her-I have many pics of my Smooch, but wish I had MORE, and keep us posted!!


----------



## tuckerbailey (Feb 3, 2011)

So glad to hear that Maddie continues to do well. With Tucker's HSA we kept looking at the short term goals, ..make it to the end of summer, make it to his 10th birthday, make it to Thanksgiving...xmas, new year. He made all of those goals..to almost 7 months.... 
i hope you get that and more with Maddie.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Terrific news. Well done Maddie 

We are all looking forward to the birthday pics. 

Hugs to you both. Xoxo


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

That is absolutely wonderful, fantastic news. It sure does my heart good to hear it.

Your vet's words "don't think of her as being sick, live each day to it's fullest as it's a gift" are sure good ones to live by.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone for sharing in our excitement at this positive news for our girl. Here's a few pics I took yesterday before her appt. I think I'm just around 800 pictures in 11 weeks so in pic 2 I'm sure she was boycotting me and my camera by closing her eyes: 















[/IMG]


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Loooove the pics Maddie is not boycotting you 
She is smiling... Maddie. Says. Thank you mummy. 


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Your Maddie is one good looking girl!! God bless her and bless you with many more days, months and years with this precious lady.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Christine,

I am thrilled to hear that Maddie is doing so well and had a great check up! Her upcoming birthday will be very special indeed!


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you for Maddie's update. So very happy to hear she is still doing well. We would love to see her birthday pictures on her big #10.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maddie*

Those pictures of Maddie are just gorgeous-she is one beautiful girl!!
So glad she is doing well!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maddie*

Praying for Maddie and you-how is she doing?


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

How is Maddie today?


----------



## RescuedBill (Apr 27, 2011)

"*Hemangiosarcoma " *been there and friggin done that. Sorry to hear about your dog's struggles. Just ain't fair.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Sunday will be 13 weeks since the surgery and she's still doing really well. Then next Saturday is the big day - her 10th birthday : On that night in late January during the wee hours of the morning when we were sitting on pins and needles waiting for the vet to come out and give us the results of the surgery I hoped so many things for her and this was one of them, to make it to her birthday, and now it looks like that will be a reality. 

Thanks for continuing to check in on my sweet girl. This was her this morning when we were leaving for work all snuggled in on the sofa, as if to say, "Ok go to work now, I need my beauty sleep"


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Maddie... What a beautiful girl you are .. You don't need any beauty sleep 

I am sending birthday wishes to you now. I hope you and your humans have the best birthday ever!

I don't have any treats to give you... But here is a cake all the way from Japan (eat it when Mummy is not looking)


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh Maddie, I'm so happy for you! Be well and tell us all about your birthday celebration next week.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

It really made me smile to see your update and the picture of your beautiful Maddie. So thrilled that she continues to thrive. Sending more thoughts and prayers that you have many months and years to celebrate her special birthday!!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

She is just waiting for you to go work so she can watch the Royal Wedding.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Birthday #10 is a very special thing. Can't wait to see Maddie's birthday pics. Have a very special day!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maddie*

I hope that you and Maddie have the most special month ever!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maddie's Mom*

Maddie's Mom

Hoping that Maddie is doing well and you, too!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Just checking in on Maddie. Hope everything is ok.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Day 105 is over and all is still good - thanks for checking on her. She had a ball today as we had a get together with a bunch of Golden friends and a there was a total of 10 Goldens. It was wonderful to see her playing and visiting with everyone. I'm sure she'll sleep well tonite


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

It's so good to hear that Maddie continues to thrive. Wishing you many more good days, months and years ahead!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Yay for Maddie! Keep that miracle going girl.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so happy Maddie is doing so well and thriving!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

what a good girl you are Maddie, very brave too


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yay!!*

I AM SO GLAD TO HEAR THAT YOU AND MADDIE had a fun and wonderful time!!!




Maddie's_Mom said:


> Day 105 is over and all is still good - thanks for checking on her. She had a ball today as we had a get together with a bunch of Golden friends and a there was a total of 10 Goldens. It was wonderful to see her playing and visiting with everyone. I'm sure she'll sleep well tonite


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Maddie's_Mom said:


> Day 105 is over and all is still good - thanks for checking on her. She had a ball today as we had a get together with a bunch of Golden friends and a there was a total of 10 Goldens. It was wonderful to see her playing and visiting with everyone. I'm sure she'll sleep well tonite


I love to read posts like this. You just made my day.

Give Maddie a big kiss from me.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I just saw in your other post in Nath's thread that Maddie is now past day 107--I'm so happy for you guys! We got 107 precious days with Barkley. I'm just thrilled to read of a dog that is doing so well beyond that date! Keep it up Maddie! Please give her a big hug for me!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dallas Gold*

Dallas Gold

Thanks for letting us know you read a post that Maddie is past day 107!
You go, Maddie!!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for sharing in our continued good news. Day 108 now. The weather is beautiful here finally so we've been going for nice walks and enjoying the warm weather and sunshine (which is very good for dogs with cancer I've read). Back at the end of January I hoped so much that she would get to experience another spring to be able to roll around on the grass that she loves so much and she has! She has reached almost every milestone that I wished for her that scary night in January, lets see how many more she can make. 

Here she is enjoying some ice cream at our Golden get together on Saturday.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

This was her on her 10th birthday, May 7. It's one of my new favorites cause she looks so happy


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

She is such a doll. I am very happy that things are going so well for you guys. I just see the love in her eyes. It's worth the fight for them.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So glad to hear Maddie is enjoying life! She is a beautiful girl. Give her a big hug from us.


----------

